# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Hakko FR-810B Hot Air Rework Station

## soler

Πωλείται ο σταθμός θερμου αέρα του τίτλου.
Έχει αγοραστεί από batterfly.com στις 30/10/2016 και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα σε πλακέτες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Υπάρχει το κουτί του και δύο nozzles τα οποία έχουν αγοραστεί έξτρα.
To N51-05 και το N51-04. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει 550 ευρώ στο batterfly χωρίς τα nozzles.

Τιμή : 400. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------

